# 5 Vegas Series A Apostle Cigar Review - First experience was great!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was my first cigar in the A series. This is a pretty cigar with a nice looking band. I was impressed with its appearance and construction, a...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Series A Apostle Cigar Review - First experience was great!


----------

